# KST Goat Farm waiting for babies



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red velvet is due on the 28th. Her ligaments are getting soft. This will be her third freshening. She has had twin girls both times.
























After she kids my next one due will be Merengue. She is due January 6th. It will be her first freshening.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Is she bred to a traditional Boer buck? 

Wishing a healthy kidding of twin does again!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> She's gorgeous! Is she bred to a traditional Boer buck?
> 
> Wishing a healthy kidding of twin does again!


She is bred to William. He will be 3 this February.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pairing, good luck.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, I got a little surprise at 6:25 this morning. My goat Cream who I didn't think would kid this month had a buckling. His name is Atticus. This is Cream's third freshening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWW what a handsome little guy! Congrats
Love the name too


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the healthy delivery! Which breed is the sire?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations on the healthy delivery! Which breed is the sire?


Both my bucks are Boer. I am pretty sure she got bred to William.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought he looked "LaBoer" which I totally love but didn't want to assume!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a cutey. Atticus is white faced like most of my kidds are this year. What happened to all the color? I have 2 out of 6 with the brown/rust boer color..rest is whitefaced...
Is it a conspiracy? Lol lol


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Awwwww.... he's such a cute little thing! Congrats! Imo there is nothing better than to walk out to your pen and find a little kid ( or kids).

How's red velvet? Isnt she due tomorrow?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red Velvet is still holding out. I actually kinda want her to wait awhile because my little sister bought 20 new goats yesterday so we are trying to get them settled in.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Red Velvet is still holding out. I actually kinda want her to wait awhile because my little sister bought 20 new goats yesterday so we are trying to get them settled in.


20??? Wow!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> 20??? Wow!


That's what I thought. She is only 11 too.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> That's what I thought. She is only 11 too.


How is she gonna feed 20 goats? Your sister must really want goats!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> How is she gonna feed 20 goats? Your sister must really want goats!


She does love goats! She is planning to sell at least 8 of them in the spring.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> She does love goats! She is planning to sell at least 8 of them in the spring.


Lol, she must! Wish I could have that many goats...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well....hows Red Velvet today...does she like the new 20? Lol


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red still has not kidded. She is due today which is also my parent's 23 anniversary. I think twin girls would make a great anniversary present. 

Olivia (my little sister) put the 12 kids in a little pen close to my goats so they can all see eachother. They just watch each other all day.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

And some pictures of the new goats.






















And Atticus and Cream.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What great pictures. Those new ones look honory! Atticus is so darling!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

How's Red Velvet? Any kids yet?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red is still holding out. I am fine with that though because I have a severe head cold and our power is on and off. Her ligaments were still hard this morning but softer than they were yesterday. 
The last time we were without power was before I had goats. I really didn't realize how much I use power.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I think there is a possibility Red could kid tomorrow. Her ligaments have been getting softer today. And I feel like kids have sort of dropped? She looks a little different.









Due on the 6th, is Merengue. She is one of my favorites because she was born on my birthday she is also Atticus's full sister. This will be her first freshening. She is bred to my little buck Marvin.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Merengue..is a beauty! I can see why she is your favorite. Besides the ligaments, udders.,,my girls always get so loving to me..the day before and day of delivery! Is your girl doing that? 
I was laughing tonight at my girl Oreo. She and Cocoa were from a wild Spanish herd. Very little if any human contact. It had taken a year for them to let me touch them. But the day before & of..the lean against me. Lick my hands. Stand Close to me, wanting to be scratched, get a side tummy rubbing. Scratch their chins..tonight after delivery, had weighed measured, and iodined the twins...Oreo starts nipping me, :haha:trying to get me to stop touching her babies..lol lol . 
Talk about a switch...shes back to normal...mgONT TOUCH ME! lol lo


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Merengue..is a beauty! I can see why she is your favorite. Besides the ligaments, udders.,,my girls always get so loving to me..the day before and day of delivery! Is your girl doing that?
> I was laughing tonight at my girl Oreo. She and Cocoa were from a wild Spanish herd. Very little if any human contact. It had taken a year for them to let me touch them. But the day before & of..the lean against me. Lick my hands. Stand Close to me, wanting to be scratched, get a side tummy rubbing. Scratch their chins..tonight after delivery, had weighed measured, and iodined the twins...Oreo starts nipping me, :haha:trying to get me to stop touching her babies..lol lol .
> Talk about a switch...shes back to normal...mgONT TOUCH ME! lol lo


When I first got Red, she was wild. Now she is super sweet and is my favorite goat to talk to. She just seems so understanding. She is normally a very quiet goat but it seems like she has become a little more vocal in the past week. I have not noticed much change in her behavior other than spending more time at the feeder. 
As for Merengue, she has always been very loud and that hasn't changed. She dosen't enjoy being petted very much, but she loves to be fed.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I think Merengue might be in early labor. Her ligaments are not fully gone but her udder is getting tighter and she has some drainage. I gave put her in her own kidding stall. I will probably check her often tonight. I am hoping for twins. A doe and a buckling would be just fine. :kid3::kid2:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red is taking her time so she will probably be the last one to kid in this round of kidding. Then there will be 6 to kid in March and 7 to kid in May and June.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, as it turns out, Merengue did not kid last night but Fudge did. I was not expecting her to. This is her second freshening. Last year, she had healthy triplets. This year she had a stillborn girl and a little boy. I would guess he is about 4 or 5 lbs. He is small. I will get some pictures later.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

This is Barnaby. He got kind of a rough start but he is up and nursing good now.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Awwww..... he's so cute!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:inlove:Awwwww what a cutie!(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooo..Barnaby is a doll!:neat:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Does anyone else just like the smell of baby goats? I think that they actually smell like sugar. I like to hold them and smell them. Is that weird?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Does anyone else just like the smell of baby goats? I think that they actually smell like sugar. I like to hold them and smell them. Is that weird?


Yup! I do! Not weird at all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Carlos was born at about 8:00 this morning. Merengue is a very good mother.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

CUTE! A lot of singles!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the new babies! They are adorable! Those ears...OMG I just love them!!! Merengue is gorgeous!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww what a cutie!
Such a sweet face, congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooo he looks like a long legged teddy bear! Soooo cute! Love that little white streak on his side!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Well, I got a little surprise at 6:25 this morning. My goat Cream who I didn't think would kid this month had a buckling. His name is Atticus. This is Cream's third freshening.
> View attachment 167961
> View attachment 167963
> View attachment 167965


Did you go out and he was just...there? Or do you have cameras? Mine are coming Monday


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> Did you go out and he was just...there? Or do you have cameras? Mine are coming Monday


He looks sooo soft!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> Did you go out and he was just...there? Or do you have cameras? Mine are coming Monday


 I was doing chores and I noticed that Cream was in labor. So I was there when he was born. I don't have any barn cameras but I want one.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

I just bought the one on amazon for $73...if I like it..I’ll send you info..I don’t have WiFi out there


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

After getting a barn camera a few years ago I can't imagine not having one during kidding season lol! I bought a Tenvis - just a cheap wifi camera, then bought one off a friend last year. I need to work on getting them linked/setup since I haven't used them at the same time. I zip tie mine where I need it so I have the option to move it around. I love that you can navigate & move them from your phone or computer.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red velvet kidded at 6:30 this morning. I was doing chores in her pen and her water broke. I got all the chores done just in time. 
She had a little girl first and then a boy. Debbie and Edmund. 
Red is a great mother.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw they're adorable! 
There's a 2020 kidding tally thread in birth announcements started you can be the first post 
Does :1
Bucklings : 1


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Twins!!!!! Nice! And super cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Adorable!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww they are double precious! Glad all 3 are doing well! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Does anyone else just like the smell of baby goats? I think that they actually smell like sugar. I like to hold them and smell them. Is that weird?


I agree!!!!!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I thought I would share some pictures from today. I love these kids. I have 5 does due the first week in March and then hopefully 7 due in May and June.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So so so sweet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt it amazing..how something so small, soft, sweet, fresh smelling...can grow up...to be a GOAT? HOW? (dance)(rofl)(rofl):crazy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

These does are due between February 27th and March 25th. This will be their third kidding.

Milk Chocolate due 2/27/20
















Dark Chocolate due 2/27/















Floppy due 2/27/20 or 3/6/20















Mopsy due 2/27/20 or 3/3/20


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice Does! Cant wait to see their little ones!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Milk Chocolate kidded today. 2 days before her due date. She had a single girl. We named her Flo. This year I have had 4 singles out of the 5 goats who have kidded. I guess this is just a comparatively bad year for me.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Congratulations!:inlove::inlove:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't know why she would think this is a good day to kid because it is really windy and snowing.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I guess this is just a comparatively bad year for me.


Sometimes a healthy single one is better then a stillborn or something worse But I understand where you are coming from:hug:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I don't know why she would think this is a good day to kid because it is really windy and snowing.


Sounds like the perfect day to kid according to the does code of honor!

Congrats! Flo is adorable:inlove:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Super sweet little girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww what a sweet little lady! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Blessed are the healthy, they are larger and more productive . It could be worse. I have 14 bucklings & 3 doelings! Lol lol I still want to smack my bucks ..silly boys! (rofl)


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I have been in class all afternoon so I didn't get to spend much time with her but my sister said she has a moonspot on her neck. I will take some pictures of her in the morning.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Here is the moonspot on her neck. It is a brown spot.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Peanut butter had 2 kids this morning. Genevieve and Hubert.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awee, what a cute little pair of kids. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are super cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWW Congrats! they're really cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay, healthy little ones & easy kiddings! I like it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awwww they are such cuties!!!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove: Awesome names too


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Dark Chocolate kidded yesterday at 3:30 in the morning. I went down to the barn right after she had the second one. A boy and a girl. We named them Ivan and Joyce.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Only 2 left to kid.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, cute! Congrats.

Almost done. Then it will be time to sit back and enjoy watching all the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Aww they're adorable:inlove::inlove: Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The Dam looks likes shes smiling & proud of her new Ivan & Joyce! Thats Great! Beautiful new babies!!:neat:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The Dam looks likes shes smiling & proud of her new Ivan & Joyce! Thats Great! Beautiful new babies!!:neat:


She is proud of them and VERY protective of them. She snapped at and tried to but me when I tried to pet one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a GOOD MAMA!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Congratulations They're so sweet!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Some pictures from today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Last night Flopsy had a big 10.5 lb boy who came out with his front feet back. He was a problem and I thought I he wasn't going to make it for a while but he finally started moving. Then she had a little girl who slipped right out.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

This morning Mopsy had 2 girls. I am in love with them.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Flopsy's kids are Kilroy and Liliana. Mopsy's kids are Milly and Nellie.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are Super Cute! Moms look goid also! Thats a big buckling! Im glad he made it & is doing well! Be sure & put them on the 2020 Kidding Tally...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww! They are adorable. Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, How precious
Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi everyone. I thought I would update you on what has been going on on our little farm. My sister's goats have started kidding. It is pretty hot here so we are trying to keep them as cool as we can.
Sue had triplets on Monday. Two boys and a girl. Oliver, Pierre, and Quinn.
















Then Betty had a single girl. Rosalie.









And yesterday Penny had twin girls. Sally and Tulip.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Only 3 does left to kid now. Mable, Wilima, and Agnes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..they are soooo cute . On my little ones in hot days. I took 2 liter bottles and put 1/2 full of water and froze them. Then when they lay down for there naps i put the frozen bottles close to them. They would stop panting and lay close to cool.off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well...WHOS BIRTHDAY IS TODAY? HOW OLD?????? :hbd::birthday1::cakewoo)


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

My birthday is today. I am 17. And Merengue's birthday is today. She is 2. Thank you. It was a good day.










Moers kiko boars said:


> Well...WHOS BIRTHDAY IS TODAY? HOW OLD?????? :hbd::birthday1::cakewoo)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats to BOTH OF YOU! :ahh::neat:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I also got an awesome cake. My sisters made it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! Thats an awesome cake! I hope it doesnt look like that still! It should have some pieces gone by now...right?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow! Thats an awesome cake! I hope it doesnt look like that still! It should have some pieces gone by now...right?


It is all gone. We had a big pool party in the backyard. All the cousins and grandparents on my mom's side of the family came. I even got to hold my new baby cousin.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a Great Day! Im so glad you had such a neat day! Ohhhh new babies smell sooo good. Im glad you had a pool party. It was hot today.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I also got an awesome cake. My sisters made it.
> View attachment 185139


Wow awesome!! Looks like they did a great job!! Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------

